# My Whippet won't eat his food..



## OliviaandEric (May 10, 2016)

Hi,

We have a very lovely 6 month old whippet. He refuses to eat his own dog food (dry kibble)! We noticed the last few days as well he has been eating his own poo....I looked online and have tried adding some pineapple juice to his kibble as apparently it comes out 'sour' so they don't want to eat the poo.
It's not like he's not hungry and he looks and begs for our human food and if my partner gives in he will gobble up whatever he is given..

We have weaned him off wet foot as the smells that came out of him were unreal.

Does anyone have any ideas of what might make him want to eat his own food?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2016)

If he ate wet food fine, I think I would try looking for a different wet food that agrees with him better. There are two stickies for wet and dry food you could peruse.

Are you free-feeding him, or does he have set meal times?

I'm kind of a meanie about food with mine, you eat what is put in front of you or you don't eat. They figure it out pretty quickly.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

One of mine is very picky and gets bored if I stick with the same brand for too long. Have you tried switching brands at all? I know that he would also go on hunger strike if I tried to make him eat only kibble, so I do half kibble and half wet and he seems perfectly happy with that


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Cut the human tid bits straight away and maybe try a different kibble? Muttly tried a few kibbles and wouldn't eat any of them. Until I bought Lily's Kitchen, he loves it. I use it on walks as training treats as he is otherwise raw fed.

What kibble is he on?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with the others - no human food & try other wets

If he smelled there must be been something in it that didn't agree with him - try different brands & different flavours


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I know someone who has had results in preventing poo eating using live yoghurt. Natural, low fat. Try a dessert spoonful a day in his food.


----------



## KPope (Mar 16, 2016)

Angel meals are scheduled. She got tired of the kibble we were feeding her. We stayed in the same named brand food, just changed the flavor. Some kibble have variety of flavors, so your dog may be bored with the flavor. When we switched to another flavor she ate it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try adding some warm water to the kibble 20 minutes before feeding as maybe he doesn't like his food dry?

What food is it out of interest?

And absolutely no titbits


----------



## OliviaandEric (May 10, 2016)

Hi all! Thank you for your input- yes I'm very strict with him I won't feed him any human food other than raw veggies and some fruit...now to train the boyfriend haha! 
We switch his kibble up as much as we can, he's on Iams at the moment which he liked initially but now is fussy again! I will try and see about trying a new wet food and mix it up for sure, it was just pedigree puppy pouches last time - he loved them!! 

As per the poo eating - we tried pineapple juice - again not so successful so I will try the natural no fat yoghurt I have plenty of that in the fridge! Thanks guys


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly will eat his own poo only when he has had something that has not digested properly. He was terrible for it when he was on Nature's Menu Raw complete. It contained a lot of veg, which unless mashed up, dogs can't digest. So they were coming out the same as they went in and he was eating it for a second time :Vomit

He is on full raw now and I don't give him anything he can't digest so eating poo is a thing of the past.

Maybe there is something in the Iams he can't digest?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Muttly will eat his own poo only when he has had something that has not digested properly. He was terrible for it when he was on Nature's Menu Raw complete. It contained a lot of veg, which unless mashed up, dogs can't digest. So they were coming out the same as they went in and he was eating it for a second time :Vomit
> 
> He is on full raw now and I don't give him anything he can't digest so eating poo is a thing of the past.
> 
> Maybe there is something in the Iams he can't digest?


There is rather a lot of maize and wheat in it, leaving very little room for anything that is actually beneficial - I suspect that his body is craving nutrition.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> There is rather a lot of maize and wheat in it, leaving very little room for anything that is actually beneficial - I suspect that his body is craving nutrition.


This is also another reason for poo eating I forgot, thanks Miffy


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Iams and Pedigree aren't as good as their advertising would like you to believe. Have a look at the dog food indexes here or on www.allaboutdogfood.com


----------



## CaoineagWhippets (Jun 8, 2016)

Iams and Pedigree are not very good foods im afraid, too full of "fillers" Its not that commonly known but a lot of whippets have sensitive tummies and are intolerant to Chicken/Beef and such... nearly all the common food flavours, they also don't do well with grains. I feed my lot Millies Wolfheart - My sensitive boy is on Riverside Mix (Duck and Fish) as its the only things he can tolerate without needing a gas mask. They do kibble versions and also wet tinned versions. And I have to say for the quality they are a lot cheaper than most well known brands.

Also try to feed the kibble soaked, it digests quicker and is also better for their teeth (not any scientific results just the fact that my two who have previously been fed dry kibble have dirty teeth and the two who have always been fed soaked kibble have sparkly whites)

To get him eating again, try adding some sardines into his soaked food (about 20p a tin from asda etc) just avoid the ones in oil as makes them abit loose. A teaspoonful of Bio Yoghurt is a good idea too. At the moment I wouldn't bother with the pineapple juice, id just want to get him eating and then worry about the poop eating (which im afraid is very common bad habit in whippets,, 3 of my 4 do it!)


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

CaoineagWhippets said:


> Iams and Pedigree are not very good foods im afraid, too full of "fillers" Its not that commonly known but a lot of whippets have sensitive tummies and are intolerant to Chicken/Beef and such... nearly all the common food flavours, they also don't do well with grains. I feed my lot Millies Wolfheart - My sensitive boy is on Riverside Mix (Duck and Fish) as its the only things he can tolerate without needing a gas mask. They do kibble versions and also wet tinned versions. And I have to say for the quality they are a lot cheaper than most well known brands.
> 
> Also try to feed the kibble soaked, it digests quicker and is also better for their teeth (not any scientific results just the fact that my two who have previously been fed dry kibble have dirty teeth and the two who have always been fed soaked kibble have sparkly whites)
> 
> To get him eating again, try adding some sardines into his soaked food (about 20p a tin from asda etc) just avoid the ones in oil as makes them abit loose. A teaspoonful of Bio Yoghurt is a good idea too. At the moment I wouldn't bother with the pineapple juice, id just want to get him eating and then worry about the poop eating (which im afraid is very common bad habit in whippets,, 3 of my 4 do it!)


Good idea about the sardines, I always add them when Dex decides he doesn't want to eat any more. I think he would happily swap me for a tin


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Gotta have secret weapons 
I have 2 for when Muttly decides he's not eating. 

1) Primula Cheese - Just a little fingers size squeeze over his dinner.
2) A little bit of drained meat juice from whatever meat I am cooking for the humans.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Good idea about the sardines, I always add them when Dex decides he doesn't want to eat any more.* I think he would happily swap me for a tin*


:Hilarious Muttly would swap me for cheese!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious Muttly would swap me for cheese!


Oh yeah, Babybel is well worth galloping through the house and barging me for. I swear, I can open the fridge at any other time and they don't give a hoot, but if I so much as think about Babybel, their 2 little faces are instantly there


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh yeah, Babybel is well worth galloping through the house and barging me for. I swear, I can open the fridge at any other time and they don't give a hoot, but if I so much as think about Babybel, their 2 little faces are instantly there


Haha. I don;t know how but Muttly knows the sound of me just taking the cheese grater out of the cupboard, before I even go near the cheese lol 
These dogs can read our minds, I swear..:Watching


----------



## OliviaandEric (May 10, 2016)

Ah wow thanks guys, I will check out that other food option thank you  

He has been eating a bit more recently which is good but I will look into the Millies Wolfheat.

Yes we can tackle poo eating after that haha

Thanks again


----------

